# Elk Roast for Christmas



## Alex Andrews (Dec 11, 2019)

I'm trying to decide which roast cuts to buy and what recipe to use for smoking for this Christmas. Unfortunately I don't have a traditional smoker, just an electric one, but it's what I've got. At least I don't have to mess with the temperature. 

I'm debating between an elk chuck roast, a top/tip round roast, and a sirloin butt roast.  Which of these will have the best flavor, be the most tender, and retain the most juices?

Whichever roast I get, I intend to wrap it in bacon to help retain juices and impart extra flavor. 

What rubs do you all recommend? What should I inject it or baste it with? What should I have in the water pan?

What kind of smoking wood should I get? I can get apple, cherry, and pecan/hickory fairly easily. 

Is it possible to get a crust/bark with an electric smoker? How would I do this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 11, 2019)

Let’s start with the electric smoker. You can definitely turn out excellent food and get a nice bark. What model are you running? Many use smoke tubes or trays but I always got pretty good stuff out of my MES40 even without it. As far as the meat decision what are you looking to get? Pulled or sliced? Lunchmeat or more warm for a dinner? The choice will vary greatly based on the desired end product.


----------



## Alex Andrews (Dec 11, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Let’s start with the electric smoker. You can definitely turn out excellent food and get a nice bark. What model are you running? Many use smoke tubes or trays but I always got pretty good stuff out of my MES40 even without it. As far as the meat decision what are you looking to get? Pulled or sliced? Lunchmeat or more warm for a dinner? The choice will vary greatly based on the desired end product.



I've actually forgotten the model, it was a college graduation present I got in August and I haven't had a chance to use it, I moved away from home for the Air Force and it's sitting at my parents' house. Pretty sure it uses a tray though.

Definitely looking to get sliced meat, warm for dinner.


----------



## Murray (Dec 12, 2019)

When I smoke elk I don’t get muchbark since I only cook to an IT of 130-135F. The roast won’t be in the smoker long enough to get much bark. As a rule I only eat the backstrap and tenderloin muscle groups as roast/steaks. The bacon is a good idea. For rubs/sauces I treat it like beef. Sounds like your buying the elk? Talk to the butcher about the cuts. I have only ever had farmed raised elk once at a restaurant and it was a burger and way overcooked. My elk experience has been wild elk and I have found that 130F it is juicy and tender anything over 145F tends to dry out fast. Leftovers for sandwiches is my favourite way to have elk, if fact I’ll smoke any wild meat roast for sandwiches, shaved with mustard and freeze the rest.


----------



## Alex Andrews (Dec 12, 2019)

Murray said:


> When I smoke elk I don’t get muchbark since I only cook to an IT of 130-135F. The roast won’t be in the smoker long enough to get much bark. As a rule I only eat the backstrap and tenderloin muscle groups as roast/steaks. The bacon is a good idea. For rubs/sauces I treat it like beef. Sounds like your buying the elk? Talk to the butcher about the cuts. I have only ever had farmed raised elk once at a restaurant and it was a burger and way overcooked. My elk experience has been wild elk and I have found that 130F it is juicy and tender anything over 145F tends to dry out fast. Leftovers for sandwiches is my favourite way to have elk, if fact I’ll smoke any wild meat roast for sandwiches, shaved with mustard and freeze the rest.



Yeah, I'm buying the elk. Can't hunt elk in Florida unfortunately, and I lack the time and money to go elsewhere for it. 

Any rubs or rub recipes that you'd recommend? 

What would do you usually use?


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 12, 2019)

I have never had elk, but I have heard it is absolutely delicious!
Unfortunately there are no elk in Florida, but we do have Stone Crab Claws!
Al


----------



## Alex Andrews (Dec 12, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> I have never had elk, but I have heard it is absolutely delicious!
> Unfortunately there are no elk in Florida, but we do have Stone Crab Claws!
> Al



It's the best red meat in existence. Besides maybe dry aged wagyu beef.


----------



## BigW. (Dec 12, 2019)

Not sure which roast to choose.  I'm a fan of Montreal Steak seasoning for many meat choices.  I would not inject or baste.  You could marinade over night.  Wrap in bacon and smoke for a couple hrs.  Throw on hot grill to crisp up bacon.  All those smoke flavors would work.  Use water in pan, nothing else.  Get a therm to make sure it is not over cooked.  Nothing tastier than elk.


----------



## Alex Andrews (Dec 12, 2019)

BigW. said:


> Not sure which roast to choose.  I'm a fan of Montreal Steak seasoning for many meat choices.  I would not inject or baste.  You could marinade over night.  Wrap in bacon and smoke for a couple hrs.  Throw on hot grill to crisp up bacon.  All those smoke flavors would work.  Use water in pan, nothing else.  Get a therm to make sure it is not over cooked.  Nothing tastier than elk.



I think I'm going to go for the sirloin butt roast because it's the most tender and sirloin is flavorful, and a mix of apple and cherry wood.

Why no injecting or basting? And why just water versus, say, apple juice? I'd heard apple juice was good for ensuring moisture retention.


----------



## BigW. (Dec 12, 2019)

It is not needed.  It will be a short smoke.  Opening the door every half hr will let heat out.  Water pan is for water.  Other stuff just costs more and doesn't add any extra benefits.  You can baste when it hit the grill if you want to get a glaze.  Elk is delicious.  No need to over complicate things, cover up the elk taste etc.  You can cook it however you choose.  I go by the simpler is usually better mantra.


----------



## Alex Andrews (Dec 12, 2019)

BigW. said:


> It is not needed.  It will be a short smoke.  Opening the door every half hr will let heat out.  Water pan is for water.  Other stuff just costs more and doesn't add any extra benefits.  You can baste when it hit the grill if you want to get a glaze.  Elk is delicious.  No need to over complicate things, cover up the elk taste etc.  You can cook it however you choose.  I go by the simpler is usually better mantra.



Fair enough


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 12, 2019)

Alex Andrews said:


> Any rubs or rub recipes that you'd recommend? What would do you usually use?



SPOG. RAY


----------



## Alex Andrews (Dec 12, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> SPOG. RAY



I get SPOG, what's RAY?


----------



## Murray (Dec 13, 2019)

RAY is a name lol. SPOG is my wife’s choice also. Personally I like salt and pepper only. With wild elk (deer and moose also) all animals aren’t the same, some are more gamey and/or tougher than others but since yours will be farm raised that shouldn’t be an issue. If you can get tenderloin or backstrap I would recommend those cuts, more $ but you won’t regret spending the extra money.


----------

